
Apple pokes fun at Windows 10 logo, replaces it with a normal window - qezz
http://www.neowin.net/news/apple-taunts-windows-10-logo-replaces-it-with-a-normal-window
======
glitch
I don't know about Apple, but I know lots of companies that will avoid using
the registered logos of others whenever possible, as it opens up the
possibility for being bound by another legal string. By avoiding the issue
entirely -- not even using the registered logo -- this completely avoids the
question of fair-use vs. being sued and/or paying fees.

Now, what they will do is explicitly write the company that has the registered
logo -- requesting written approval for a particular context/usage. If they
get that, then they will use the registered logo. But as the default case,
"avoid as much as possible" is standard policy. Some are more afraid of legal
matters than others. Whether this fear is justified is not as immediately
relevant in this particular context, as is the existence of the fear itself
and the consequences thus.

Cf. [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/legal/intellectualproperty/t...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/legal/intellectualproperty/trademarks/usage/logo.aspx)

"Poking fun" would be something along the lines of using the blue-screen-of-
death screen as seen with previous networked computer icons in OS X. Whereas,
in this instance, the visual representation is a very simple, generic "window"
that is still distinctly different from any previously registered Microsoft
Windows logos. To me, this instance appears to just be simply avoiding
unnecessary use of a registered logo.

I could also get into it further, elaborating why textual registered
trademarks may be considered easier to use for fair-use (used for
informational purposes) versus registered graphical elements (i.e., logos),
but I have no such desire.

This article is merely clickbait.

